# 마당쇠



## fillertombay

I've come across this phrase that seems to be a set phrase of some sort. I can't find a meaning for 마당쇠 though, so nothing in it makes sense to me.

뭐 마당쇠는 들짐이나 잘 들고 일이나 잘하면 되는거 아니것슈

What is 마당쇠 here and is this a known phrase with a translation into English?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kross

fillertombay said:


> What is 마당쇠 here and is this a known phrase with a translation into English?



This term refers to male servants living and working at their masters' houses.  They are the highest class in the Choseon age.


----------



## fillertombay

Thanks, that makes everything a lot clearer!


----------



## curiocity

Kross said:


> This term refers to male servants living and working at their masters' houses.  They are the highest class in the Choseon age.



Your definition is right. However, I can't understand who were the highest class in the Choseon age.


----------



## Kross

curiocity said:


> Your definition is right. However, I can't understand who were the highest class in the Choseon age.



In the Choseon era, 양반 was the highest class except for the kings. They usually had some servants.


----------

